# disapointment from forum



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am sorry to say that I am a little disapointed in this forum. I posted a simple thread on the sixth and have not had single reply to it. I was trying to find out how to check the rear end oil in an A tractor and at least 20 people have looked at it no one has answered. If anyone reading this knows where to check the rear end oil please let me know. Thank You


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I read it but didnt respond because I didnt know the answer. Dont be upset with people that dont know the answer to your question either. I hope someone will tell you though. How many people have you helped out on the forum. Its pretty easy to put down people that try to help out people whenever they know the answer but when we dont we disppoint you. Help an few and people will help you thats what its all about not just coming in here taking what you need and moving on.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Your tractor, the unstyled “A” was produced in 1939 and 1940. Information on a gas driven, 70 year old tractor just isn’t typically found in groups or desk top information many of us try to maintain.

I can’t think of a single TF - staff person or individual member that wouldn’t share the information if they had it. Unfortunately, after reading your original post, I (like many I presume) couldn’t comment with anything positive or offer any help. I had hoped someone knew something and elected to wait and see….as bad or incorrect information is much worse than no information.

Perhaps John Deere, or an old timer in a John Deere dealership parts department can shed some light on your questions. A seniour JD associate may not have data readily available, but knows where to find it. You might be surprised just how far an early morning visit with Coffee & Dough-nuts presented to the parts counter personnel will spark great interest in your quest for information. 

Good luck


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I thought it was a International A not a John Deere A. Dosen't matter I do not know either answer.


If it was a emergency CALL YOUR DEALER!! It is easy to complain about someone else not doing what you wanted. It takes some initiative to find it your self.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *I thought it was a International A not a John Deere A. Dosen't matter I do not know either answer.
> 
> 
> If it was a emergency CALL YOUR DEALER!! It is easy to complain about someone else not doing what you wanted. It takes some initiative to find it your self. *


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Woops.....

Not sure now. Don't have any spec's on the International either.


----------



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for your input guys. I didn't want to up set anyone I just wanted to get a little response to my forum (which I did). I recognize the vast amounts of knowledge on this site and many more. As far as contributing I am not even closley qulified to give out advice on these old tractors and I would not feel right offering advice and have it work out wrong. So I will ask and I will leave the advice to people who know what they are doing


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by formulamx91 _
> *Thank you for your input guys. I didn't want to up set anyone I just wanted to get a little response to my forum (which I did). I recognize the vast amounts of knowledge on this site and many more. As far as contributing I am not even closley qulified to give out advice on these old tractors and I would not feel right offering advice and have it work out wrong. So I will ask and I will leave the advice to people who know what they are doing *


Heck.......I happy to see anyone post something about that is their passion or of great interest.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

This is an old thread, but the answer is: the A is identical to the Super A, except for the hydraulics, which have their own reservoir and use a different type (Hytran) fluid.

Somewhere, I have a book on the Super A and etc., but I'll have to find it for the location and method of checking, if the information is still needed.

Nope, the book I have covers the 100-140 and didn't say how to check the fluid level.


----------



## formulamx91 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for your response but I did get an answer on another thread. Sorry if I ruffled any feathers.


----------

